# Myspace Deleted My Placenta Pic



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

i had it as my default pic. they gave me no explanation why. it was a photl of my midwife holding up my placenta. there is nothing sexual or violent about the picture. yet you see pics of underage and adult women in provacitive poses. boobs and bootys hanging out. can some one please tell me why they deleted it.

http://i37.tinypic.com/1zg7uw3.jpg


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I've heard they don't go around policing profiles, they only delete photos that are reported to them.

So if someone came across your profile and didn't like it, they could have reported it.

Now I don't see how it violates their TOS but then, they've taken to deleting random pics that aren't "bad" either! :/


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

:
What a cool pic! I'd just put it up again.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 







:
What a cool pic! I'd just put it up again.

I'd do it too, but just not set it as your default picture. It's entirely possible that someone came across it, had no clue what it was, and flagged it as offensive (probably because of the blood). I'd also set your profile to private. That way, only people you have added as friends can view all your pictures.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry, the blood would squick me out. I'd way rather see boobies hanging out than pouring blood...


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

i agree you probably got flagged from the blood.. someone might have assumed it was a murder scene or something..

by the way, thanks for posting it here, ive never actually seen a placenta so that was neat


----------



## LadyAlathia (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going to post my placenta pic as my default just on principal.

Stick it to the man! ^_^


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polishprinsezz* 
i had it as my default pic. they gave me no explanation why. it was a photl of my midwife holding up my placenta. there is nothing sexual or violent about the picture. yet you see pics of underage and adult women in provacitive poses. boobs and bootys hanging out. can some one please tell me why they deleted it.

http://i37.tinypic.com/1zg7uw3.jpg

Sadly someone likely looked at it, didn't know what it was, may not have looked closely, and thought it WAS violent because of the blood.


----------



## luvmy2grls (Feb 10, 2006)

I didnt put mine up for that reason.. but maybe I will.. in fact maybe you should get a bunch of people to put them up.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush* 
Sorry, the blood would squick me out. I'd way rather see boobies hanging out than pouring blood...

i'd rather look at cool pics of placenta over some pic over some girl showing off her boobies in a sexual manner because we all know boobs are for nourishing babies not just for mens sexual enjoyment. i find placenta pics to be way more interesting and educational than looking at some underage hottie showing off the goods. thanks! i do not have any problems looking at photos of breasts being used for what they are intended for. those kind of picks are quite beautiful. there also is nothing gross about placentas. they aide in growing and nourishing life. they are awesome. we wouldnt have our babies if it wasnt for them.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush* 
Sorry, the blood would squick me out.

Yeah, me too. I don't have a weak stomach and that pic shocked me a little bit--even when I went to it expecting to see blood and placenta. I can see having it available on your page, but it seems like a bit much for your profile photo.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polishprinsezz* 
i'd rather look at cool pics of placenta over some pic over some girl showing off her boobies in a sexual manner because we all know boobs are for nourishing babies not just for mens sexual enjoyment. i find placenta pics to be way more interesting and educational than looking at some underage hottie showing off the goods. thanks! i do not have any problems looking at photos of breasts being used for what they are intended for. those kind of picks are quite beautiful. there also is nothing gross about placentas. they aide in growing and nourishing life. they are awesome. we wouldnt have our babies if it wasnt for them.

Sure, sure- but that picture still makes me want to throw up. Sorry. I'd rather not see it as your profile pic, for sure.

Human blood just squicks me out. I can't watch violent movies, either.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

If you know what it is, it's pretty interesting. Not knowing what it is might really freak/gross/"squick" someone out. There are a lot of people on Myspace who would look at that pic and go "ooooh gross!" simply because they don't know what it is (and/or they are immature LOL)

**I am not saying that anyone who doesn't want to see the pic is immature. Please no one take it that way.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush* 
Sure, sure- but that picture still makes me want to throw up. Sorry. I'd rather not see it as your profile pic, for sure.


without trying to sound snarky, why did you bother to look at my placenta pic knowing what it was going to be and knowing how you feel about blood and human parts? how do you deal with menstreution? sometimes that can be a gross bloody mess. just as some would not want to see my placenta as a default pic, i would rather not see trampy style pics. i find it to be gross but it seems that it is ok to post those kind of pics.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polishprinsezz* 
without trying to sound snarky, why did you bother to look at my placenta pic knowing what it was going to be and knowing how you feel about blood and human parts? how do you deal with menstreution? sometimes that can be a gross bloody mess. just as some would not want to see my placenta as a default pic, i would rather not see trampy style pics. i find it to be gross but it seems that it is ok to post those kind of pics.

Not every placenta picture has dripping, gloopy blood in it. I actually expected to see one of those pictures where the placenta is spread out so the HCP can check it, which usually have just some bloodstained chux in the background, or the like. Which bothers me much less.

I'm just trying to give you a perspective on why someone might have complained about your picture. And if trampy pics bother you, you're welcome to complain about them to myspace as well.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush* 
Not every placenta picture has dripping, gloopy blood in it. I actually expected to see one of those pictures where the placenta is spread out so the HCP can check it, which usually have just some bloodstained chux in the background, or the like. Which bothers me much less.

I'm just trying to give you a perspective on why someone might have complained about your picture. And if trampy pics bother you, you're welcome to complain about them to myspace as well.

I hate to say it, but I agree. As cool of a picture it is, it would bother me if I saw it randomly-not enough to complain to Myspace, though. Part of what squicks me out about the shot is the white gloves and all the blood. It really does look like it was taken a murder scene. If I didn't know what a placenta looked like (and most people don't until they are pregnant or give birth), I'd be really freaked by it.

If I was going to see something like that, I'd at least like to know what I'm looking at before seeing it. If the pic was the main profile picture, it wouldn't be hard to come across if someone was doing a search that had any keywords found in the profile (ex- a name similar to yours, your hobbies, etc....).

Still it is very educational. If it was mine, I'd repost it, but not make it the default for the page profile...or I'd even make my page into a "Friends Only" page (this is what I do with mine anyhow-you can never be too safe).


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Although it was really interesting to see a placenta, I can definitely see how someone who doesn't know what a placenta is would be freaked out by that pic. In my opinion I wouldn't set it as my default pic but definitely think you should post it again in your regular photos with a description of what it is.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, man! I love to skeeve folks out with my placenta pics! It's like "Oh, he was so cute and tiny! You look great after 12 hours of labor! WTF IS THIS NASTY SHIZZ?!?"









I probably wouldn't put a pic of it on my myspace, but It's not, like, chopped off body parts. Sure, it's bloody, but no crime was committed. I'd complain to... whoever it is that is in charge of those things there. You should at least get to plead your case so long as it's not nudey pics or pics of people's kids or something.

My BIL has a pic of my DS on his myspace and I'd love to have it deleted, but I'd have to have a myspace to report it, I think.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I understand that it is a very special part of birth and all, and definitely a learning experience as well...it's still a personal thing. Honestly, I wouldn't post pics of my bloody cloth pads online either for strangers to see. Perhaps being in a place for just friends to see would be more appropriate. Maybe look at it in the way that some people think that their little one is so cute when he blows snot bubbles, but not a lot of other people see it that way. KWIM? I am sorry you are feeling bad about it being removed though. I guess there's just differing opinions on that stuff.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

The picture didn't gross me out, but at "first glance" it looked disturbing if I hadn't known it was a placenta going into it.

BUT I think you should be able to keep it on Myspace and I think it's ridiculous that some person out there felt the need to click on your picture and then report it.

If that person really didn't like the picture and found it offensive, they shouldn't look at it.

We shouldn't have to be so hyper-alert about offending people about things like this. Too much wasted emotional energy, at least for me.

-Caitrin


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

the blood was a lot. I was expecting to see someone loveling holding your placenta after it maybe got wiped off. There was a lot of blood.

I understand that you are very proud of it, but it is bloody.


----------

